# how often sex?????????????/



## xlisax (Aug 8, 2012)

ive been married been with someone along time how many times do u make love x


----------



## Wrongdoer (Aug 2, 2012)

Everyone is different, often depends on circumstances. When you have a young child it can make alone time tough. But to answer you question literally, we are on 2 so far this week. Not bad lol


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

After 22 years together.... about once a week now... sometimes only twice a month... sometimes 2-3 in a week...

Depends if we've had stressful days at work, etc. Ya know.. now that I think about it... The amount of stress each or both of us are going through at work ,probably directly correlates to the lack of sex that week! 

Thanks for bringing that insight to me!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Chelle D said:


> After 22 years together.... about once a week now... sometimes only twice a month... sometimes 2-3 in a week...
> 
> Depends if we've had stressful days at work, etc. Ya know.. now that I think about it... The amount of stress each or both of us are going through at work ,probably directly correlates to the lack of sex that week!
> 
> Thanks for bringing that insight to me!


:iagree:

Same here with us.
Sometimes it can be every night per week,
Other times it is 0 times per week.
But the dry spells are few and far apart,we just laugh when they come. Because we know what's coming next.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Now that our children are older almost every night. Been married 14 years.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

As infrequently as my wife can get away with. That's 3 times a week now. Used to be less till she threatened to leave. Now I make sure her account is up to date in case she skips out tomorrow


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

whenever or , every time it is needed..even some days 3-4 ,( short n long duration.) times a DAY....;-

if


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

3 times a week. Married 21 years.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

xlisax said:


> ive been married been with someone along time how many times do u make love x


Its sort of the wrong question. Quantity isn't as important as the quality. Did the 121 days of sex challenge. Didn't make it but it became a chore. So, I learned a thing or two. I found what I wanted was intimacy; My screwed up brain used to do the "sex = intimacy"... Its really that good intimacy can result in sex, not visa-versa. 

Married 17 years. The quantity varies.. Sometimes 6 times a week, then sometimes once a month. Just sort of depends on mood, stress, etc. It is however almost always good now and the intimacy is way up there all the time.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We have 6 kids (ages Preschool to College age), married 22 yrs, we have more sex NOW than ever in our marriage.... when I became high drive, I went after what I wanted, when he was the higher drive -he was too passive, so it was only once or twice a week (then)... now 4-5 days a week, sometimes 6 .... we are drawn by the emotional connection over anything else, that "intimacy" Racer is talking about. 

I can't say we are LUST bunnies, I kinda wish we were - age has taken it's toll I suppose, but once we get going...it's still there.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Not enough??? 

It changes and there is no set frequency. My drive is higher then my husbands and has been over a year. It's nice to have frequency, but quality is important too. I never push my husband. I make comments frequently and I will wait until he's ready. Lucky for me his drive is fairly high too. Sometimes I'll start flirting with him while he's at work by email or now by text. That seems to help a bit.


----------



## MYM1430 (Nov 7, 2011)

Married for 12 years 
2 times per month on average


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

It differs from person to person, couple to couple, depending on if the person has a high sex drive or a low one and if each person in the couple has the same drive.

Myself, we average about four times a week. We're both 31 (going to be 32 this year) and have been together for eleven years (married for six). Both of us have a very high sex drive. We have a five year old at home so we have sex whenever we get a chance (when she is at a friend's house, when she's at my mother-in-law's, or when she's asleep).


----------



## Wrongdoer (Aug 2, 2012)

I just love this thread title, makes me smile


----------



## Hogfan (Jun 14, 2012)

We are both 32. Together for 17 (married for 10)
Every night.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

This thread seems like it belongs in the Sex section.

We make love 3-4 times a week. While on vacation, it is every day because my husband is not tired or stressed from work.


----------

